
The 30 year old 'mad genius' who keeps winning Jeopardy - sethbannon
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2550177/The-30-year-old-mad-genius-keeps-winning-Jeopardy-causes-uproar-fans-unorthodox-game-tactics.html
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7164619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7164619)

